# Taylor instant read



## johnnyreb (Jan 14, 2006)

i just ordered one of these from amazon, does anyone have one?

the reviews on it look pretty good and i cant see paying $80 for a thermapen :shock: 









http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...lance&n=284507


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 15, 2006)

I own four of these.. have had all four for about 3 years now and I have been very impressed.

Just a quick tip though (based on experience)... do not touch the metal probe to anything metal or it will cease to work. Replacement probes are 5 bucks each from the company.

I stick the probes through a potato if I am using it as a smoker temp device to keep it from hitting metal.


----------



## bob-bqn (Jan 16, 2006)

I have both the Taylor "instant" read the you linked and the Thermapen instant read thermometers. Hands down the Thermapen is faster as it can take 10-15 seconds for the Taylor to get a reading. Now this time factor is not a big deal for one or two pieces of meat but if you have a couple dozen items to check this will quickly add up to several minutes of having the door open on your cooker.

Another drawback to the Taylor that I learned from experience is, don't leave it in the meat and close the door for more than 30 seconds. The LCD screen will turn complete black from the crystal overheating. Fortunately it was not left long enough for permanent damage. When the unit cooled off the LCD returned to normal. (closed the door to try to save some heat  :oops: )


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 16, 2006)

Bob,

Are you talking about the Taylor Probe Meat thermometer.. the one with the long 3 foot metal wire with a probe on the end of it? I always leave the probe in the meat from the time it goes in until it comes out and this is for several reasons.

First and foremost is because it is not good to be sticking/puncturing the meat once it starts cooking.. if you do you will lose valuable juice as it runs out of the meat and into the grates below. You want all of that juice intact to keep the meat juicy and flavorful.

I always keep the module about 3 feet from the smoker (or the length of the metal wire, however long that is) and I have never had any LCD problems.

I am almost thinking that maybe you are referring to the one that has a digital readout on the top of the probe instead of the one that has a long wire lead that attaches the probe to the module.

Help me out here..  :?


----------



## bob-bqn (Jan 16, 2006)

Jeff,

I leave probe type thermometers in also, but the thermometer crazyhorse  linked is a digital readout on the end of a stick, no wire lead.


Found a picture:


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 16, 2006)

I guess I could have checked the link as well :roll:


----------



## 2kewl (Feb 28, 2006)

I have a Maverick, and a Taylor, and use them both as Jeff suggested - poke the meat once while it is cold, and leave the probes there through the whole cooking process - you'll be amazed at the difference in moisture!
2kewl


----------



## smokyjohn (Jun 9, 2007)

Jeff, You mentioned you bought replacement probes for your Taylor. I cannot find contact or price info on the Taylor website. I need two replacement probes (the ones with the 3 ft cords). Do you have company contact infor or a specific link to a probe-seller? 
By the way, I live by temp. Thanksgiving turkeys are tender and juicy unlike the dried birds of my youth. However, I am not impressed with the durability of the probes.


----------



## deke77 (Jun 28, 2007)

I saw placing the thermometer probe in a potato mentioned in an earlier post. What gives? Does anyone have a picture to show me what it should look like?


----------

